# Affordable 3 Axis DRO



## Blogwitch (Apr 8, 2016)

For those considering fitting DRO's to your mill.

While having a root around my favourite buying site, I came across this offer.

Even if you have to pay import duty (I have yet to pay any), it still comes out at a very reasonable cost, around 250 UK pounds. The only extra you would have to pay is if you go for the 1um scales, otherwise it is supplied with very reasonable accuracy 5um scales.


John


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 9, 2016)

I buy a lot of stuff from abroad which is easily determined to be right or wrong when delivered, more expensive items and especially ones that could go south in warranty or after I prefer to source from a reputable UK supplier. 
My SINO DRO on the milling machine died after about 10 years of continuous up-time, Allendale Electronics (Machine DRO) confirmed that if I was unsuccessful in repairing the PSU which had failed they could supply a replacement, 

 - Nick


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 9, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> so why pay double the price for something that is most probably a rebadged item from China anyway?



John, 
there's nothing wrong with paying half the price, I was merely trying to point out that spare parts and repairs can be hard to come by for items bought directly from China, especially in the event of a failure after several years service. 
It is the case that some UK importers simply re-badge but some also specify higher quality components in the build for what can appear identical apart from the badge. 
Buying cheap can be all up-side but it isn't always and potential purchasers should be aware of that rather than thinking they are guaranteed the same quality and service which you get from good UK retailers, 
Regards, 
Nick

P.S. 
Machine DRO gave me free phone support on a product I bought many years previously, you can't do that kind of thing for free.


----------



## deverett (Apr 10, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> All I was trying to do is to supply information to people who can't afford the inflated prices of the likes of Machine DRO.
> 
> Like everything else, you pay your money, and take your chance. Even a Sino can end up as a lump of metal and plastic after a short while if you get a bad one.
> 
> ...



I was one of the very first purchasers of Machine DRO products from eBay a number of years ago with a real bargain, until I was told by eBay that M-DRO had been blocked!  Imagine my panic at seeing me money go down the swanee.  However, an email to them soon sorted everything out and I got my bargain, and they got themselves sorted with eBay - but no more bargains from them.
A happy ending to a sweaty situation.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## deverett (Apr 10, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> This has turned into a bit of a supplier boost when all I intended was to provide enough information for someone with not too much cash to buy a system that would fit into their affordability.
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> ...



On the contrary, John.  I got an absolute bargain at the time and like I said - no more bargains from M-DRO.  I did not mean to upset the apple cart, so apologies for relating my tale.

The digital scales are perfectly adequate for most people who just want to know how far the tool or table has travelled in either inches or mms.  In fact I use 4 of them in various places.  To me the only downside to them is the fact that they can eat batteries, but me being a cheapskate I remove the batteries at the end of my session and do not insert them until I need to use that scale again.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe people need to be told where to spend their hard earned on long-term adequately supported items too? 
As I said I'm happy to buy cheap from China if it's something I'm happy will not need a warranty or will need no support or will be disposable outside warranty. 
There's a lot of tunnel vision on "Cheap from China" but I'm a big fan of supporting good local and national businesses, I know that taxes and overheads mean that things can be more expensive here but I like the good, fast local support from native English speaking staff which has been my experience and am sharing this where it is perfectly relevant, 

 - Nick


----------



## bazmak (Apr 10, 2016)

reading this thread with interest and finding it very informative
As a complete novice with dro I would appreciate any advice
I have fitted a vernier scale to the Z axis on my sieg sx2 mill
and very impressed.I would like to fit a 2 axis dro to X and Y
Any advise.What is meant by Glass scales,what is best to fit
This thread started with cheap supplier at $230 us$ about 300 au$
Ebay starts about $350.All within my price range.Advice please
for a newby


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 11, 2016)

Glass scales are suitable for and are widely used on machines running full flood coolant. 
In such applications it is necessary to 
(i) mount the scales with the slot and read head underneath for horizontal scales and at the back for vertical, 
(ii) use suitable covers (available from all good suppliers of glass scales) to prevent coolant running down the scale body 
and (iii) route the cables so that coolant splashes will run down and away from the read heads. 

 - Nick


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 11, 2016)

Baz,

I will let the poster above advise you, as he certainly seems to know a lot more than myself about the subject, and I wouldn't want to spoil his enjoyment of pushing in his nose where it wasn't wanted.

I will let him send you to the most expensive place to buy your kit.

John


----------



## bazmak (Apr 11, 2016)

Blogwitch,are the ones you recommended not glass scales ??
If not what are they.I don't use coolant and I am looking for the next cheapest
other than fitting vernier scales.The ones you recommended look good and are in the price range.How do they work and are they simple to fit to the sx2 mill??


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 11, 2016)

Baz,

PM sent

John


----------

